# Payg Sim-card



## StreetsOfRage (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi guys.

Any advice on a PAYG sim-card to use when in Spain (without a contract).

Would need internet access - though not heavy use (mainly for messaging type apps, maps and travel browsing etc. - no video watching).

Ideally it would be good if my unused credit didn't get eaten up at the end of every month. I'll be flitting back and forth for the next few months. 

Loads of cheap options here in the UK (such as Delight and Giff Gaff etc.) Though heard Spain is really expensive and inflexible in comparison. Let's see. . . .

Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

StreetsOfRage said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Any advice on a PAYG sim-card to use when in Spain (without a contract).
> 
> ...


Have you looking into the relative costs of using a UK SIM in Spain? Might be cheaper than you think.


----------



## StreetsOfRage (Jun 28, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Have you looking into the relative costs of using a UK SIM in Spain? Might be cheaper than you think.


I did have a quick look. But the fact is that when I'm actually in Spain nobody would ever call me on a 'foreign number'. So I need a +34


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

StreetsOfRage said:


> I did have a quick look. But the fact is that when I'm actually in Spain nobody would ever call me on a 'foreign number'. So I need a +34


Vente a Orange | Móviles, tarifas 4G, ADSL, TV e Internet

I use the Ballena option. 9 Euros a month for 2 GB of data and then calls to the UK are 0.0121 Euros a min. Calls to other Orange users (in Spain) are free.


----------



## StreetsOfRage (Jun 28, 2016)

Horlics said:


> I use the Ballena option. 9 Euros a month for 2 GB of data and then calls to the UK are 0.0121 Euros a min. Calls to other Orange users (in Spain) are free.


Hi. Thanks.

Though 9 euros a month implies that it's a contract. Not true payg.


----------

